# Best place to hunt Bears?



## duckslayer82 (Nov 15, 2015)

Im new to the whole bear hunting scene. I live in dublin and i have wanted to get into bear hunting for a few years now. Needing some info on good places to bear hunt around central georgia


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm in Dublin also.  Your best bet is to come to Canada with me on my next trip!  Not being funny, being for real!  Seems like N. Ga is the place to go but I did have one close on Dec. 4th on the Hanahatchee WMA(20 yds) on ground.


----------



## thesho (Jan 18, 2016)

Did my first spring Montana bear hunt last year. Mostly by accident I bumped into a small bear and brought it home. Planning to try again this spring for a bit bigger specimen.


----------



## thesho (Jan 18, 2016)

My question. Do most of you hunt the lower greened up areas, up to the snowline, or concentrate more along the snowline?


----------



## roseawebs (May 7, 2016)

How can i find out local area for hunting bear or deer? Can anyone give me list the area of hunting? If of course laws will not create any problem their. In USA.
I need to know which best tactical flashlight or best edc flashlight will be good for hunting?


----------



## Rich Kaminski (May 7, 2016)

The best place to hunt bear is Russia. If you want to hunt Canada - go west. If you want to hunt the lower 48 states try Minnesota. If you want to hunt Georgia, hunt North Georgia or I can put you on one at my hunting club (if you have a hunt to trade).


----------



## GA DAWG (May 7, 2016)

Central Ga only has a 1 day season. Odds are you want kill one there. If you want a good chance. You'll have to head north. Most Wma in north ga are loaded.  Cohutta probably is the best bet for one though.


----------



## brandonsc (May 9, 2016)

Most places on Cohutta don't have good cell service. I used a tarp to get my bear out last year and it worked pretty good. my bear that field dressed 290 pounds. I couldn't get my bear out by myself so I called my brothers for help. So you will need a plan or a few friends to help you get a bear out.


----------



## AMBWANA (May 21, 2016)

If you want to kill a Bear in Georgia pm me and i'll get you info on our Bear hunts with dogs in south georgia. We have one member opening left for 2016. We are 100% with shooter members getting a bear. Best Bear last year 524lbs. We've taken 23 last two years.


----------



## SAhunter (Jun 1, 2016)

Just came back from Alberta. Spot and stalk, lots of bears. You need to decide how you want to hunt them no your budget.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 2, 2016)

Chatt NF in North Ga....Get a NF map and drive down any numbered NF road and look for trails
that lead into the forest....Some obscure trails
will go miles into the NF....Plenty of Bear..


----------

